# She's still my baby!



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know about the new Sig Sauer P226's but I have one that was made in 1988 she's still shooting strong with no issues ever. Not like my Nightmare that lived up to it's name complete with bad customer service.....I can laugh about it now!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

And what was you "Nightmare" that failed to satisfy your requirements?


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

They over cut the feed ramp and the bottom of the barrel stuck out so the bullet jammed into it. They blamed me first then checked their production line and found about 1 in 30 were overcut. No apologies for their elite and rude behavior. YOU don't blame customers for a bad product. 

Like I said I love my old P226 it's great. They just have a lot to learn about being nice and customer service.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, so the Nightmare was another Sig.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Oh, so the Nightmare was another Sig.


Yep it lived up to it's name....

Here's my FNP 45 Never lets me down...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice looking piece. I bought an M&P 45 4" barrel and full size frame a little while back. While I was waiting for the instant check to clear, I had them install an Apex Tactical DCAEK (Duty Carry Action Enhancement Kit) in it. This kit comes with some replacement springs, their hard sear, and their USB (Ultimate Safety Block). The one thing it did that I was not fond of was to employ a strong trigger spring which resulted in a measured 6.5 pound trigger. The release was fabulous due to the hard sear. Crisp and very similar to that of a good 1911, thought he trigger moved in an arc as opposed to straight back.

When I got the gun home I decided to remove the Apex trigger spring and put in the stock OEM trigger spring. This returned a pull weight of around 4 pounds 12 ounces. A beautiful trigger for a striker fired pistol.

Product: Smith & Wesson M&P45 - Black - No Thumb Safety


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

M&P's are fantastic weapons! I have shot a few and liked them....VERY accurate and well made. The whole insides for the barrel and lockup are way more beefy than a Glock...just as the FNP is way more beefy than the Glock.....I'm not a Glock fan at all....in my opinion Glock hasn't done anything to make them better since they came out. 

Your results may vary.....lol


----------

